# quick engine clean :O)



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

HI Guy's / Gal's

Bought some engine cleaner from Halfrauds (auto Glym) was impressed only a 10 min job and has cleaned up allot better than when I first bought it

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good work just needs some nice cap covers now from Forge www.forgemotorsport.co.uk


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good work just needs some nice cap covers now from Forge http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk


exactly what i thought


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

looking good m8, but your engine trim looks a bit ...dry... could do with some natural look dressing to make it look like it just came out of the factory :wink:


----------



## kevlo (Sep 6, 2009)

looks awesome, was it easy to do? were the instructions obvious what you can treat and what you cant?


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> looking good m8, but your engine trim looks a bit ...dry... could do with some natural look dressing to make it look like it just came out of the factory :wink:


where can I get this?? and what is it called?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

well this.. Natural Look New Shine Dressing from.. http://www.carwashnwax.com/ gives this










very good stuff and also excellent on tyres


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Stu225 said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > looking good m8, but your engine trim looks a bit ...dry... could do with some natural look dressing to make it look like it just came out of the factory :wink:
> ...


I use the autoglum rubber dressing you can get it from Halfords


----------



## Stu225 (Jun 16, 2009)

Will be getting some of that at the weekend


----------

